# Retirement "Living"? How About Retirement.......



## imp (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't feel as comfortable behind the wheel as I once did, given the idiotic driving today of many. My wife spent 11 days in IN with her kin; today I drove 275 miles, mostly in daylight to pick her up. She appeared right as rain, off the plane, and within minutes hail began falling. Turns out, she found her blood pressure to be crazy high back there at "home', so I tried calming her down. She was plainly worried about stroke, having had a probable TIA some months back. The parking validation machine belched, the coffee machine shorted her, I spoke up and should not have.

My own day was pretty nerve-wracking. Ever try driving sanely on an interstate in a major city? So, 12 hours behind the wheel, 4:30AM, WTH do you think I'm doing right now, sleeping?? My Mother called it "over-tired".

Do Adults get it too?


----------



## lydiag (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, adults get "over-tired".  And you are not alone, I hate night driving, too.   When I was younger, I would think nothing of driving all night if need be. Now? No way!  Unless it's an emergency.

Get a good night's sleep, both of you!:sleeping:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2016)

I get cranky when I'm "over-tired", and am usually sent to the corner for a while.

I once went to pick up my fiancee when she was at school in Ohio. She was leaving and I had a U-Haul trailer hooked up to a '76 Olds. 

We drove home (well, I drove home) through one of the worst storms ever, with hail and flooding, straight through, with that trailer doing the Watusi every time we hit a puddle or an 18-wheeler zoomed pass.

At the end of the journey, I had to negotiate a place called Bear Mountain, a mountain that even bears feared. 

Finally got to her parent's house, where Dad comes out and asks "So ... how was the drive?"


----------

